# Other pets?



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I've seen a reptile post going around, but I'm curious as to what other pets all of you have  it's open for every kind of pet, not a specific kind.  

Here are (most of) my bunnies: 







(L to r) Joker- mini satin/Netherlands dwarf/ ?? Cross, Loki- lionhead/holland lop cross, Zira-Californian, Draco-checkered giant/ New Zealand white

Odin: (Loki's dad, added to the crew after the other pic was taken)







Lionhead 

Bart: (technically my parents' dog... But he's my baby  














Pit bull

Molly:














Pom mix my gma got me after my chihuahua passed away

And this is my heart n soul<33 my old man, Skip:














He's a "jackabee"  3/4 jack Russell 1/4 beagle

We've got more pets collectively as a family but these are just mine (minus rats and fishes) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Other than my 4 rats, I have a guinea pig named Duo.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

A Pembroke Welsh Corgi, two cats, fish (dwarf puffer fish, kuhli loaches and oto cats), and five PP hermit crabs.

Hamster and gerbils coming soon with a bird in the horizon.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is Pup (Yes that is his actual name). He's a Red Retriever/Chocolate lab mix (he had a blood test done, that's a long story). He is 11 years old (the vet said he might make it to 18 which is rare for a large dog, but we don't think that's likely), and a very grouchy old man. He loves his mom (which is Not me, it's my mom) but he loves me. I give him Crackers and Pumpkin bread. (He loves Crackers, and they have to be multi-grain he knows the difference, Pumpkin bread, homemade bread, beans, cherries, and mushrooms). He will guard the kitchen when we're making pumpkin bread or homemade bread (we're making homemade crackers tonight for the little guys, so he'll be getting some tonight). He has a tendency to growl at me, not mean, just that old man. He's very protective of his couch. We got him from the pound when he was a puppy (he wasn't checked into the pound yet and my mom grabbed him).

His him on his couch, all happy cause he got tucked in










Then there is my cat Streaker (though we call her Kitty more then we call her Streaker, she has other nicknames as well). She is a grey tabby (I believe it is called Classical tabby? I'm not good with cat markings as I am with rat and mouse markings). and She is 6 years old. She Loves the little guys. She has always been around them. Actually when we first got Charles and Einstein, and were stupid and taught cardboard was a great lid for a tank (hint, rats like to eat cardboard) she would play with Charles when he escaped. Einstein also took a good bite on her tail and went carpet skiing one day. The new boys aren't too sure of her, but they'll hopefully lighten up. With the new cage she has taken to trying to climb it (Which has led to her being bitten by Bentley numerous times).

One of my old friends had found a stray female cat, and they took her in (after a lot of taming). However their male cat wasn't neutered, so she had kittens. Streaker was the only one in the litter I liked. 

Here is her with her evil jaguar. It used to make noise and she would press on it so it made the noise every night at 3 in the morning, now it's broken, but she still carries it around when she wants attention.










wow sorry for all the descriptions. 

No more "pets" are in our future. Though we do hope to have a house with live stock. So with that in mind Rabbits and Chickens (and maybe some duck and goats or sheep) are in our future. I would also like a Boa constrictor but that's way in the future.


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a male Chinese Crested Powderpuff dog named Dobby, he is nearly 2 years of age and my rats best pal!


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

They are all beautiful  

Here are my babies 

This is Darius and Marconi two of my Salukis. This was last year so Marconi is older now. Darius is going to be 4 in January and Marconi will be 2 in may. 






















This is Sam  he is 3 months old  another Saluki 















And last but Definitley not least are my two Shih Tzu. The white and brown one is Bramble she is 7 years old, and Norman who is actually a ShihTzu/Poodle mix is 8 years old... And he is technically my fiancées dog  














Oh and Monster Kitty. She was rescues from a box at the mall about 14 years ago  and thinks she is one of the dogs, even likes to go in walks with us. 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

They're all adorable!! I love the powder puff. My grandpa had a hairless (which I'm not too big on) but I think the powder puff ones look like movie stars or something-lol!!
I'm much more of a dog person than a cat person but I do have a cat named Ava:







Who is a tabby. I found her stuck up to her shoulders in mud in a ditch when he was about 6 weeks old. 

My mom has a few cats too.. I'm just not a big cat person xP my cat acts like a dog, so I like her!! The tabby (posted here) is very pretty 

My mom wants a corgi  do you have a pic? 

Love them all, guys! Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> They're all adorable!! I love the powder puff. My grandpa had a hairless (which I'm not too big on) but I think the powder puff ones look like movie stars or something-lol!!
> I'm much more of a dog person than a cat person but I do have a cat named Ava:
> View attachment 11746
> 
> ...


Awww thankyou, he's a little monkey butt! I love the breed, both PP and hairless variety. They have such funny personalities! 
He does look like a movie star/rock star but acts like a massive wuss puss kitten!


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Muttleycrew, your bunnies are very very cute!! And your Pitt is STUNNING!!! 
I love the power puff too, adorable!
Here are my babies

This is Lucy, our gerbil. I snuck her into our house one night almost 3 yrs ago. Shes used to run so fast in her wheel that she would fling herself into the side of her cage, but she has slowed down a bit now. She loves to thump along to my boyfriend playing his Ectara, well im not sure that she loves it  She and our dog Asia have almost the same coloration which i didnt notice until we introduced them. Asia LOVES all of our rodent friends here 
View attachment 11757
View attachment 11758

This is our Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula, Molly. My boyfriend got her almost ten years ago, she has molted twice. Im afraid to handle her for fear i will freak out and hurt her.
View attachment 11760

This is Cid, our green Iguana. She is almost 4yrs old now, measuring well over 4 ft now! She is quite the character, only pooping in our tub! well easier clean up that way I will say ;D
View attachment 11763
View attachment 11766

This is my boyfriends parents dog Ginger. She's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. She LOVES food!! She answers to any of the following: Gigi, Ging, Scooby, Scooby Doo, Scoobz, Doobz, Doobert, Doobie, Doobert Doo, and Gigibear. She's pretty much a lazy, fat, bearpigdog... she snores like a 300lb man! ONe day I will make a show about The Elusive Doobz! And she sings for her dinner everynight, even though we discourage it. Everytime I look at the eyes of a bear, walrus, seal, pig, or totoro I usually imagine Scoobz... I guess they just remind me of her. I love to pop out from behind corners and scare her, or put banana stickers on her forehead. 



















And this is Asia, Shes a Pekingese about 12 yrs old. Shes my best friend!! She waits for me every night when I come home from work. She has so much personality, and I LOVE THAT FACE!! so I've started to call her Face. Shes accepting it. So loves to lick our carpet A LOT, we call it cheesing. She also LOVES the rats and is surprisingly gentle with them.













We also have a pond of goldfish in our back yard. Theyre pretty cool to watch, theres a monsterous black calico fish in there.


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

I LOVE PEKINGNESE! THOSE LITTLE FACES! <3 Im in love.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you! Bart (the pit) is a little out of shape at the moment.. Since its winter time and all lol!! But I try to keep him fit, I prefer the old game body style of pit like most of our pits have been (we had one of our pits pass away this summer, but have had several over the years) and Bart is more bulky, but I love him 

Cid is pretty, we have had a lot of iguanas over the years, I love them!
And of course the pups are adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure why some of my pics didnt show up, so I will try it again. Sorry to repost...


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would really love to see funny/stupid pics of peoples animals. Ive got some pretty hilarious ones, and I would like to see what some other people have too. I know they will be good!


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Two German Shepherds named Klaus and Zelda 






Klaus 






that's me and Zelda (it's the only one that would upload for me)

The we have two ragdoll cats, Cricket and Frankie












That's me, Lucky and Frankie 





















And we have a bunch of chickens


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my fattie guinea pig duo.
his eyes always look odd in pictures 



















My mother in laws pomeranian Bear







and her derpy Shihtzu Bo


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

Luna 3 week old kitten








Mango 3 week old kitten















Princess the Barramundi, about 50cms long








Fish 1 and Fish 2 - were destined to be eaten by Princess but I saved them because they were too cute.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## urfavrotquack (Dec 18, 2012)

I have 3 cats, Bella, Nymphadora (Dora for short), and Tonks. They're my babies. One dog, a Beagle named Jemma. And my two ratty boys V and Loial.








Dora and Tonks







And Jemma and Bella.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

We have a Quaker Parrot, Three dogs (elderly Golden Retriever, and two Labrador/Catahoula mix sisters), two hamsters (Syrian and dwarf), an abyssinian Guinea Pig, and a 4th level Dressage Hanoverian!


----------



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Aside from my two ratties, I have...

My 6 1/2 year old German Shepherd, Milla:










My 10 1/2 year old cat, Zoe:










My 4 1/2 year old cat, Una:










This is Bart, who will be 1 year in March. He's a cat that I actually share with my neighbor. She feeds him during the day, I feed him at night. He also stays inside with me on cold nights:










My 1 1/2 year old mouse, Tony:










I also have 6 sugar glider that I have pictured HERE!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have alot of animals other than my rats. 

7 DOGS
Ozzy: Rottweiler/Sharpei mix







LilyRose: PitBull/Sharpei mix







Spanky: American Bulldogg







Isabelle: Chinese Crested Hairless







MoeJoe: Chihuahua







MoJo 2: Shih-Tzu







Charlie: English Shepherd








4CATS
Cubby: Norwegian Forest Cat







Lincoln: Norwegian Forest Cat
Luna: Tortoishell
Mr.Grey: Russian Blue/Siamese







REPTILES

BeBe Girl: Green Iguana
Juliet: Opal Corn Snake
Husk: Amelanistic Corn Snake

The pics of the reptiles are in the reptile thread


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

My house is usually full of pets,lol. Im very active in rescues and fostering.

My pets are:

Dodger-Chinese Crested Hairless
Bella-Olde English Bulldogge
Ghost- mix breed cat

I also have some pigeons and chickens


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just found a photo that I find hilarious and wanted to share! We were watching Dexter(Husky) for a few days and Scoobz did not like him very much even though he LOVES her!! Her eyes say it all  I would love to see other funny pics!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol!!! That picture is just hilarious!! Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I have two dogs, Sami, our 13 year old Lhasa Apso (or so we were told) we rescued him from my parent's neighbor when he was just 2 years old, they were going to have him euthanized because they were tired of caring for him. Julie is our 4.5 year old Mini Schnauzer, she's very unschnazuer-like, very lazy and laid back. Takes after the rest of us I guess. We got her from a rescue when she was just 9 weeks old, she was the runt of a show litter and weighed 1.9lbs and almost fit in the box for bank checks. They two of them are BFF's. Julie loves her big brother and I'd like to think he loves her right back. Both of them are incredibly sweet, kind dogs that have touched our lives in more ways than they will ever know.

I would like to take in Pit bulls, or rotties...any of the 'dangerous' breeds, but we don't have the room or time for them, and my husband has some slight allergies with dogs who shed...so we have the settle with the ankle biters. 

I can't help it with the pictures, they're just so cute. The brown dog is their Field Spaniel friend, Ralph.

(the wood floors in our house are awful, they people who lived here before we moved in didn't take care of them)



View attachment 12600
View attachment 12601
View attachment 12602
View attachment 12603
View attachment 12604
View attachment 12605


----------



## Sockladle (Jan 21, 2013)

These are my pets. I don't have any rats (yet), because my dad wants the mice to die before we get anymore animals.

*Ranger*: My mouse, she's pretty timid, but chill.
*Oreo*: Our mouse. She loves people.
*Marshmellow*: My sisters mouse and is the most dominant.
*Sarra*: This is my baby, I love this cat so much. She's so precious, I don't know what I would do without her somtimes.
*Tucker*: He is my second dog who we rescued from the streets when he was just a little baby, I can't express how much I love this little fluff butt.
*Lily*: She is the pudgy, squirrel crazed mutt I got from my aunt. Even if she stares you down at dinner, she's amazing.
*Sobe*: My first reptile ever. He is the silliest little thing and LOVES to eat crickets. I've had him a little over a year since Dec 25 '11.







































Here Sobe is. What a ham.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

All very cute! In the last post the second pic (black pied mouse) looks a bunch like my brothers mouse Zim! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cute! I love your mice especially, really nice patterns! Sobe is really beautiful!


----------

